# Yet another room box by Mary



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

An apothecary shop. All the bottles are little colored glass beads. The labels are from magazines or internet searches.

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/apothecary.html


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Beautiful.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Another beautiful piece of work from Mary. Fantastic job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

She sure does know what she's doing! Fine work!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another stunning work of art Mary!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You do beautiful work. The detail is fantastic!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These are truly Museum Quality :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. What a great girl to have. Cool beans. Give my left sanding stick if the wife would join me once in awhile, much less do her own.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2008)

Not my style, but UNBELIEVABLY COOL. WOW!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Astounding! Nice work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing, wish I had her patience for that level of detail.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wonderful!!!!

Every time I see Mary's work, I feel as though I've been transported through the looking glass...


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

She is extemely talented.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*An absolute outstanding job... Love seeing displays like that !!!*


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

That's very impressive. I was surprised when I glanced back at your not and noticed the bottles were beads and stuff. Mary's very creative. That took a lot of time. I've done some dollhouse miniatures myself, but never an entire roombox shop. It's on my to-do list.


----------

